# FX-8370 and Asus 970 Pro Gaming Aura LN2



## FlanK3r (Feb 19, 2016)

*Say goodbye AM3+ platform, this old platform was here with us from 2011. Exactly it was slightly better AM3 socket and this one comes from 2009. One of the latest and modern board in conectivity is Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura. Its 970 chipset based board, but very solid. So I took this red-black board under LN2 with few liters of LN2 (rest from previous days OC)....*

What I liked at AM3+ platform OC: high clock ability, special with Vishera. So strong  processors for high clocks, solid CPUNB at Visheras also. No coldbug. I hope, AMD will continue in this way without coldbug with Zen. And Im looking forward for new processors. 

Ready for some fun? I had little of Liquid Nitrogen, so after Skylake benchmarking I can tested new Aura 970 Pro Gaming (Skylake is another great platform for LN2, so many possibilities).

And the CPU is...FX-8370 in new BOX with Wraith cooler (will be bundled also with Zen CPUs)

















Behind the scene 







Full pot and -192 C, I cant get more cause my old POT is not enough for high volatges (1.9V+)




Finalized afterall over 8 GHz at the best Core Unit,exactly 8025 MHz




I had few seconds also near 8056 MHz, but I cant catch up it  - it was jumped from core to core and after maybe 5-6s it frozed...


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice one FlanK3r, looks like that board holds up pretty well.  What was the "real" voltage?


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm shocked that 970 chipset pulled that off, reason I changed to the 990fx sabretooth was because the asrock 990fx e3 I first had died at a rather modiest oc, could never keep voltages stable tried a gigabyte 970 wasn't too bad but went weak as you pushed on.
nice work FlanK3r 8Ghz+ on 4 cores.


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 19, 2016)

It's not the chipset that's important it's the power delivery


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 19, 2016)

The voltage was 1.95 or 1.97V (I cant remember now  )


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Johan45 , I meant that the 970's are usually the cheaper boards usually with 4+2 , 8+2 or 12+2 (or 2x 6+1) usually on more higher end boards, but even so some suffer terrible vdroop (I went though a lot of 9 series boards on different builds..lol)


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 20, 2016)

this board is 7+1, its not cllasic standard, ussually  some board as M5A99FX is 6+2


----------



## valyamd (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Johan45 (Feb 20, 2016)

FlanK3r said:


> this board is 7+1, its not cllasic standard, ussually  some board as M5A99FX is 6+2


That is a bit different. So 7 CPU and1NB ?


----------



## Countryside (Feb 20, 2016)

Very impressive indeed


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 21, 2016)

Johan45 said:


> That is a bit different. So 7 CPU and1NB ?



yes, its 7 for CPU and 1 for CPUNB. And CPUNB is not weak, I tried 3600 MHz for SUperpi with 1.45V at CPUNB (temps around -140 to -110) I had no more LN2 to cold it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wish i could break 5GHz. On Air I can only Achieve 4.9GHz check my sig rig


----------



## xfia (Feb 25, 2016)

32nm soi op or is the 200mhz default fsb


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 25, 2016)

200 MHz is default  Bus speed


----------



## xfia (Feb 25, 2016)

i meant is it just the bus speed that gives it stability at high clocks or the chip itself


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 25, 2016)

If you want only max clocks (with LN2), the best way is HPC disabled, turbo+APM disabled, lower HT speed, lower CPUNB speed, lower memory clocks and raise vcore, a little CPUNB voltage and you can play with VDDA voltage also (PLL of AMD)

For Superpi  test is another way. Example at AIR: 5000MHz+ at CPU (1.475 to 1.55V), CPUNB 2800 MHz (1.45 vcore), HT link around 2400 MHz, DRAM between 21333 to 2666 MHz with voltage 1.7-1.85V. 
Of course, everything with OC is risk and depedns at quality of chip, RAM chips, cooling etc...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Im at 5.0 GHz myself on Air, Gaming Stable.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 4, 2016)

*So finally I can throw the whole long story short last for Asus AM3 + boards. *







The actual socket AM3 + is here with us since 2011, but the concept is based on the AM3 and old AM2 + from then or AM2. Neither the chipset itself saw no excessive change and native support for USB 3.0 is not here. Fortunately for AM3 board based variants with USB3.1 controllers ... But time progressed and we have USB3.1 and also more and more popular M.2. Special M.2 PCIe . AMD fans is still little and it was necessary to hear the petition and issue a variation in affordable segment for the AM3 + socket. And so we have motherboard, for example with supports SLI and Crossfire, ut has decent power VRM circuit, missing not her USB3.1 and even M.2 (via PCIe 2.0, such as at Haswell).

AURA label itself suggests lighting a scene that is variable in many colors and RGB spectra using the software can be set to different modes of functions - strobe flashing, variable pulse, static. Colors and backlighting can be set to off.







Personally, I use select the backlight according to the CPU temperature




News on the motherboard can be summarized in this promo picture, it's a pair of USB3.1 connectors type with bandwidth up to 10Gb / s. Furthermore, the connectivity M.2 PCIe 2.0, which will be limited transfer speeds of 4x PCIe 2.0. This corresponds to the theoretical 10Gb / s. So still much faster than traditional SATA. Bonuses are dual cards reality SLI or CF, Intel LAN and sound named SupremeFX with ALC1150.




Supreme FX sound is formed in the base chip ALC1150 while it forms a separate part of the PCB containing 300ohms headphone amplifier and audio capacitors 
Nichicon.







LAN provides a new Intel chip itself. Output inside is amplified and have anti-surge protection options




Various protective things also found themselves on IO part outputs, near RAM circuit etc. Even these small things is well aware that not every motherboard has.




Many know the  software AI Suite III, but at AM3 + is a version of the AI Suite III for the first time, which is pleasing 




BIOS and BIOS interface options are wide. BIOS is a hybrid between traditional and Asus ROG Asus. I personally go there only missing OC memory profiles (hynix, Samsung, elpida etc.)




*Basic description of the motherboard*




When you buy mobo, you peek inside on these accessories. So how classic manual inside and DVD, stickers, SATA cables, IO cap and SLI bridge




From the above has the board classic layout. Red-black color as first impression seems like as something better for gaming segment. The series comes to a Pro Gaming Series, as evidenced by the design and color themselves passives heatsinks  or SupremeFX sound. I came across a frame around the CPU socket, the AM3 + u were not, so frequent, gave only "half" as known in FM2 +. Another thing that at first glance it is worth noting the gap between NB and PCIe slot for graphics card. I commend odstatečnou gap because NB itself quite well warms and will have more space for efficient cooling. Involvement SLI or Crossfire will be comfortable, deployment slots I think is ideal. At the bottom are tabs for M.2 SSDs. More about them later.




OK, now we have there PCIe and PCI slots. Now it is the first PCIe 2.0 x1, followed by the primary PCIe x16 graphics card slot, then the old PCI and PCIe x1 others. The last one is a long PCIe x16 slots for SLI / CF (2 x 8) and again the old PCI. The actual layout seems reasonable. The first slot is always fitted, also always the primary graphics card slot. If we use a dual engagement cards, then we lose PCI. However, I believe that PCI is now a marginal issue.




Bottom part of board includes from left to right: front audio inputs to the case, COM port, TPM connector, multiple USB ports, CLR CMOS, * special LN2 zone [/ b] connector for fan connectors and case connectors.
Just above the lower right side we see NVMe M2 PCIe connector supports drives up to specification 2280 (80mm lenght).




DRAM support is  up to 32GB of DDR3 with a frequency of 2133 MHz by a divider. If we want more, we must overclocked BusSpeed. This is one of the properties 990FX chipset compared to ...




There is an audio part, which I discussed in the theory. Means  Supreme FX = + ALC1150, two audio lines in the PCB, a separate part of the PCB, headphone amplifier and capacitors ... Near the sound chip is bigger ITE driver IO chip and left it Asus TPU controller chip which allows, for example, overclocking in Windows, etc.





Connectivity is at 970 chipset more than good. Six SATA 6G ports on the front and M.2 USB3.0 (Actually electrically couple USB3.0)




Rear connectors form the PS2, crazy number of 8 USB2.0 and two USB3.1-A, LAN connector and audio outputs. 

VRM circuit of the motherboard and connectors



Let's look at the actual power supply and connectors. I framed  as green 24-pin power supply board and the 8-pin CPU connector. At motherboard are six 4-pin connectors for CPU/chasis fans! One serves to control the water pump. I marked in red area, where it hides the power circuit for the CPU and CPU uncore part. It is digitally controlled and consists of 7 + 1 phases. This is a bit unusual, but it has good reason. A team of testers has been found that one phase can handle high CPUNB at FX processors and others seven can therefore be left purely to the CPU. Blue is indicated for single-phase power of DRAM, pink  marked are digital controllers. Orange is then marked phases for the Northbridge and yellow is power circuit of South Bridge. On the bottom edge of the board is the purple box that indicates the function OC area where we have a means of linking pins function as the retry button or safe mode.
As we see the entire complex communicates with arrows. Perhaps it is clear 







Close to three connectors PWM area and at CPU + CPU-NB circuit and DRAM power right then. Liabilities over the MOSFET is clamped with pushpin.




Northbridge pasive separate liabilities that are secured to the board with a screw.

Software inside 
AI Suite III is a package encompassing a tuning of CPU, power circuit driving, fan optimization and energy savings. 4-way button optimization, myself tunes your PC to perfection if you simply and do not understand how to do overcllock ...




Here are all the features of AI Suite III. I use myself on another plate, for example, AI Charger, USB3.1 boost and OC-up is not wrong to try PC cleaner, it helps slightly in tests 







Good idea interconnection and intelligent communication with a PC or mobile phone and tablet I also like.




There is  PC cleaner




software for audio tweaking




Management of RGB lighting




Sonic Radar II for gaming







My favourite software is TurboV. That which is not working on Intel boards for AMD, so you must use the version that is only for AMD chips and at 970 for Gaming have it available! It works on FM2 + or other AM3 + motherboards.




The test PC and tests, including overclocking




Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
AMD FX-8370 , cooling allinone liquid AMD FX
2x 4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX 2400 MHz set to 2133 MHz
Asus GTX 980Ti Poseidon
Corsair AX1200
HyperX SSD




Thus, the CPU behaves in idle, downclocking at 1400Mhz. RAM running at 2133 MHz, 970 chipset itself allows HT link "only" 2,200 MHz.

AMD FX as everyone knows as his boots were a many of the tests. I tested a few CPU tests and two game tests. A popular game World of Tanks in the latest version and a short game in Witcher III. Both games set to 1920x1080, Witcher for ULTRA and WOT on high detail. Both games were subjectively playable without problems and without lags.







SuperPi 32M, though it is not very meaningful test. But its good to compare similar architectures (complete 15h family example.)




HWBOT PRIME




Cinebench R11.5




3D Mark Fire Strike Extreme...




WOT 1920x1080, high 



-pro info, min FPS 46, max FPS 111 na default. Po OC, min FPS 56, max FPS 125

Witcher III, 1920x1080, Ultra




And how about power consumption? The standby consumption is not an issue, this is almost always right ... And the stress? I was surprised that this OC voltage consumption is not threatening even after overclocking. Which is commendable. Anyway, I assure you that I am certainly a bit above average FX, which gives a stable 4,900 MHz with just 1.45V. Then I go to overclocking, the 5000 MHz and 1.5V think about it for so worth the long run .... However, it is seen that the base plate 970 Pro Gaming faring well at higher overclocking and there are no throtling (but u must cool down VRM area).




Here to search for more CPU-Z overclocking. Temperature everything was fine, CPU cores were only around 58 C in Coretemp, which is actually about 75 C. CPUNB would probably go to 2800+ MHz, but we did not want to lose more time testing and tuning stability ....




What conclusion? It's a fresh breeze to the old platform, AM3 +, which took farewell before boarding AM4. AM4 motherboards will be here in a few months, but there are still people who prefer buying cheaper AM3 + as a whole. So if we are talking about AMD fans. Then FM2 +  is more modern chipset with everything eco friendly. But FM2 + processors do not reach the overall performance as the FX-8000 series. So AM3 + for at least a year of their customers find.*


----------



## Folterknecht (Apr 4, 2016)

@FlanK3r

Nice

I m interested in AMD CPU performance in WoT. Could you run the game stock and OCed, detailing the:

- ingame settings incl. SD or HD client (screen shots?)
- SSD? (WoT is rather sensitive when it comes to spinning rust)
- driver version
- could you upload the replay you used here
- min and avg FPS

Would also be nice if you could run the replay with the following xvm-config and upload the resulting document (from replay folder) here. It generates an excel sheet with the FPS over the entire replay.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 4, 2016)

client was HD client. All settings dont remember now from my head. Others things I can send next week, cause I have board out the benchatble and will be added to the my second PC in next week with others components.

lol, I did forgot put the WOT graph


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the Review, Im on a Sabertooth R2.0, I am at 5.1GHz at the moment (5.2 is unstable for me, probably needs adjustments in Vcore, NB, Ram and probably active cooling for the VRM Phases. Air Cooled is Gaming Stable.


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice, if is it really stable settings (this chip what I have in review can run 5300 MHz Cinebench)!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

no BSODs or lock ups in games, that to me is stable lol


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 5, 2016)

Holy humidity,Batman!


----------



## daoson5 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi FlanK3r
It's cool OC, you have there. I have a questions about the Heat on cpu socks and cpu pins, did they burns or marked black color when you remove CPU out of the socket? I hear other OC Intel CPU they have a isue burning mark on CPU socket and underlay CPU.?

Cheer 

Daoson5


----------



## BigPaPaRu (Apr 6, 2016)

I love RGB, board looks awesome.


----------



## Johan45 (Apr 8, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> Holy humidity,Batman!


Talk about humidity last time I went to PA water was running everywhere. You headed to funsouls bash?? I am


----------



## straim (Apr 23, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thanks for the Review, Im on a Sabertooth R2.0, I am at 5.1GHz at the moment (5.2 is unstable for me, probably needs adjustments in Vcore, NB, Ram and probably active cooling for the VRM Phases. Air Cooled is Gaming Stable.


What cooling system do you use for the chip? I have an Antec Kuhler 620 with two Rosewill Hyperborea Fans in push/pull mode and I can't set a 1.4 Vcore without hit 70 Celsius in Prime or AMD Overdrive tests!


----------



## FlanK3r (Apr 24, 2016)

Daoson, I can tell you sure it. But If i watched my FX-8350 after 1.5 years in daily PC, seems everythink OK.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 25, 2016)

straim said:


> What cooling system do you use for the chip? I have an Antec Kuhler 620 with two Rosewill Hyperborea Fans in push/pull mode and I can't set a 1.4 Vcore without hit 70 Celsius in Prime or AMD Overdrive tests!



Scythe Ashura with the Glidestream 140 Pwm fans. I stopped using stress tests and let regular programs run. I used unigen benchmarks to determine stability.


----------

